# Embroidery i2, plug-in program for Illustrator



## vctradingcubao

As quoted from Pulse's press release: "*Embroidery i2, from Pulse Microsystems Ltd., is the first-ever Adobe Illustrator plug-in that can convert logos and other vector art into embroidery designs."*

Corel already has Drawings and a previous plug-in for Pulse embroidery digitizing. Could this be the embroidery program that Adobe Illustrator fans are waiting for? Any comments from the Adobe fans?

Pulse Offers Peek at Plug-In


----------



## jgabby

I saw this plugin running 10 days ago. They said the price for a similar embroidery program would be $8000. 

But for i2 they will sell it $3500, but you have a mandatory yearly subscription ($1600 each year). (they also said the final price were not all set).

Anyway it is a nice plugin, but I don't like the yearly fees.


The live demo
http://www.embroideryi2.com/media/videos/i2-vid-01.htm

can be found on there website
Embroidery i2 News - Create embroidery inside Adobe Illustrator


----------



## raise

$199.00 a month

Sorry, this looks like the perfect piece of software for me but I refuse to support a monthly service contract for software.

I'd rather pay $1000 or $5000 once than have to pay $199.00 every month whether or not I use and be unable to resell the product if it doesn't work out for me.


----------



## vctradingcubao

I agree,a "subscription" based software will not work. I wonder if they have something new to offer every month, to justify the monthly fees?


----------



## make_edit

What exactly is the subscription for?


----------



## binki

make_edit said:


> What exactly is the subscription for?


revenue for adobe


----------



## make_edit

Yeah but there has to be some benefit, right?


----------



## jgabby

They also told me the monthly fees is due to hacking... but they can say whatever they want to


----------



## make_edit

wow, they are like the government, you are paying a tax on a product you own forever, like car taxes(if your state has 'em)


----------



## raise

make_edit said:


> Yeah but there has to be some benefit, right?


Heh they let you keep using it lol.

I'm just not fan of subscriptions for something core to my business.

Embroidery at my level doesn't generate a stable enough income to warrant that kind of investment. Not only that, if the plug-in can't validate itself against the server, does it shut down? If I have an outage of service does that mean my business will shut down too?

There are too many problems in reliability for the consumer to buy into subscription software at the moment in my not so honest opinion. The only people who get stability in subscription model are the ones selling the subscription.

I suppose I rail against this choice in pricing mainly because I really wanted the software. Our graphic design house has been using Adobe products for many years and we are comfortable in that workspace. This could have been a perfect fit but instead it is an irritation and a no sale.


----------



## make_edit

Yeah doesnt sound too cool to me.


----------



## binki

the subscription is for upgrades and support. some companies also license this way. so at the end of the term if you didnt pay again they cut off your software. 

from the software co's point of view they want to continue to make the product better. a subscription base provides the funding for it. it also provides a predictable revenue stream for the company. now, if they are going to do that, i would want some sort of channel restrictions so every tom-dick-harry couldnt get the software, only professionals in the biz. after all, if someone running a home machine out of their kitchen can get this software, what is the point? just send all your digitizing out at that point.


----------



## raise

binki said:


> the subscription is for upgrades and support. some companies also license this way. so at the end of the term if you didnt pay again they cut off your software.



I understand licensing the support and upgrade channel, I don't have a problem with that. However, subscription to even use the application is where my hackles get raised. There are very few products in the enterprise that I would ever commit to purchasing if the application itself were governed by recurring licensing fees. Most times I'll pick competitor if I see recurring fees for a package and their competitor offers a fixed price. If they want to charge me a ridiculous price for support, go ahead; that is the norm for the software business but at least let me make use of the software so I can recoup my investment.

I would say your thought on restricting it to professionals only is achieved with monthly subscription. Smaller production houses and home users can't/won't spend $2400 a year on a recurring basis.


----------



## joco

I think you guys are missing something. You can either purchase the software outright for $8k. But they give a 20% discount so its really 6400. Or you can subscribe monthly for $199. Of which up to 12 months of subscription can be credited to purchasing it outright. 

After speaking with them today it seems that the subscription model is more to get people to get trained and try the software with little risk. Think about it why would you invest $8k in software that you don't know of. Their model let's you try before you fully commit.


----------



## vctradingcubao

joco said:


> I think you guys are missing something. You can either purchase the software outright for $8k. But they give a 20% discount so its really 6400. Or you can subscribe monthly for $199. Of which up to 12 months of subscription can be credited to purchasing it outright.
> 
> After speaking with them today it seems that the subscription model is more to get people to get trained and try the software with little risk. Think about it why would you invest $8k in software that you don't know of. *There model let's you try before you fully commit*.


OK, that makes sense now. Thanks


----------



## raise

joco said:


> I think you guys are missing something. You can either purchase the software outright for $8k. But they give a 20% discount so its really 6400. Or you can subscribe monthly for $199. Of which up to 12 months of subscription can be credited to purchasing it outright.
> 
> After speaking with them today it seems that the subscription model is more to get people to get trained and try the software with little risk. Think about it why would you invest $8k in software that you don't know of. There model let's you try before you fully commit.


Where do you see the option to purchase a non-recurring license? Hirsch - Apparel Decorating Solutions is listed as the only distributor and the website only offers the subscription model?

I'd be pretty open to paying a total of $6600 to test and then purchase the non-recurring model but I don't/haven't seen that as a choice.


----------



## joco

raise said:


> Where do you see the option to purchase a non-recurring license? Hirsch - Apparel Decorating Solutions is listed as the only distributor and the website only offers the subscription model?
> 
> I'd be pretty open to paying a total of $6600 to test and then purchase the non-recurring model but I don't/haven't seen that as a choice.



Yea I think you have to call them in order to get the purchase price instead of the subscription model. The discount is offered to anyone that takes their Webinar, which you can sign up for on their website but I am sure if you really wanted it, just tell them that you know they offer a 20% discount and I would think they'd do it.

Not sure why they dont list both options on the website...


----------



## make_edit

If you are right about the 6600$ to bypass the subscription, I think that sound reasonable. You know, the more I thought about the subscription the more I kinda like it(if you can bypass it as well). What if you were not sure if you would like to digitize, you could try it for a month only, instead of purchasing embroidery software(which is EXPENSIVE!)


----------



## joco

make_edit said:


> If you are right about the 6600$ to bypass the subscription, I think that sound reasonable. You know, the more I thought about the subscription the more I kinda like it(if you can bypass it as well). What if you were not sure if you would like to digitize, you could try it for a month only, instead of purchasing embroidery software(which is EXPENSIVE!)



Yea thats what I thought too... And I guess you could join for two months then stop wait three months and subscribe again.. ya know only subscribe when you need it.

The only downside so far that I can tell to their model is that instead of having a USB Dongle for license security you have to have internet access for license validation. So I guess if your internet connection goes down you are out of luck until it goes back up.


----------



## make_edit

Or maybe that is just to begin with. The license they send you might only allow the prog to work for a month then quit, until you get online again and purchase a new one.


----------



## joco

make_edit said:


> Or maybe that is just to begin with. The license they send you might only allow the prog to work for a month then quit, until you get online again and purchase a new one.


No actually they were quite adamant about this. Every time you launch the plug-in you will be asked to login. It then connects to the internet, checks your license and then allows access to the plug-in.


----------



## make_edit

wow, that is relying on your internet provider a lot!


----------



## joco

make_edit said:


> wow, that is relying on your internet provider a lot!


Agreed..... But after thinking about it... my inet connection has only gone down a few times over the last year. But I would bet it will go down when I need to digitize.

Actually for me I am more concerned that I wouldnt be able to digitize offsite. As we travel to shows and want to be able to customize stuff while at these shows... and guess what no internet connection. Well I guess I could rely on my ATT data 3G card....


----------



## jssans

Just buy Wilcom and call it a day. These plugins are just hybrid software from Wilcom & Pulse. I like playing with new software but you can't beat the power of core software. Wilcom & Pulse are not going to give you all the great stuff that comes with their stand alone software. I can see the advantage of the low learning curve because you already know how to use Corel or Illustrator. These plugins have raised the eyebrows of the embroidery community but medium to large businesses won't be using it anytime soon.

So.... my point is maybe your a small business & these plugins are perfect for you. Now you have capped your embroidery expertise due to a plugin that doesn't offer unlimited embroidery growth. If your small & want to stay small these plugins are for you.


----------



## joco

Actually this product is being developed by Pulse themselves. They are putting the same exact functionality in i2 as they are DG/ML. So a plug is yes, but a complete digitizing software as well. 

Currently I own both DG/ML and i2 and am quite impressed with i2 product. Since use Illustrator quite regularly its quite easy to punch and output the exact same designs as in DG/ML.


----------



## framer71

The i2 plugin sounds wonderful, but for the casual embroiderer it's way overpriced. What are the odds they'll come out with a "home version" or a stripped-down version? What other options are available for a Mac user (aside from running everything through Boot Camp or Parallels)? The entire reason why we switched to Macs is to avoid using Windows, but no embroidery software manufacturer besides BabyLock is recognizing that.
Considering the majority of graphic designers prefer the Mac platform I would hope other embroidery software manufacturers follow suit.


----------



## KERRMINATOR

So, what does anyone who has used the software, have to say about it's functionality. What are the good aspects? How easy is it to use? What don't you like about it usability wise? Anything you would change about it? Are there certain aspects that you like about other embroidery software that this plug-in lacks?


----------



## KERRMINATOR

Is there ANYONE who has even used this plug-in???


----------



## pnewk42

I've been trying to use the I2 for Illustrator a couple of months now. Actually, my employer is requiring me to use it as they are brand new to the embroidery side of things but have been screenprinting for a decade now. This is a Mac house as far as the art dept goes and the on-staff team are amazing with Illustrator. I believe this is why they are so adamant about using the plugin.

I find it difficult to use at best due to its limited digitizing features. It is strictly a vector art conversion tool. There are little to no density modifications available and the recipes for fabric type settings are inoperable requiring all underlay, density, pull comp, etc settings to be made manually. Without a program like DG/ML available as a reference tool, this is quite difficult to pull off. 

I have 9 years experience with DG/ML at the Maestro level and am feeling quite crippled by this product. I hope to convince them somehow to move into DG/ML in order to get the quality they are accustomed to receiving from contracted digitizing services.

My two-cents worth.


----------



## joco

pnewk42 said:


> I've been trying to use the I2 for Illustrator a couple of months now. Actually, my employer is requiring me to use it as they are brand new to the embroidery side of things but have been screenprinting for a decade now. This is a Mac house as far as the art dept goes and the on-staff team are amazing with Illustrator. I believe this is why they are so adamant about using the plugin.
> 
> I find it difficult to use at best due to its limited digitizing features. It is strictly a vector art conversion tool. There are little to no density modifications available and the recipes for fabric type settings are inoperable requiring all underlay, density, pull comp, etc settings to be made manually. Without a program like DG/ML available as a reference tool, this is quite difficult to pull off.
> 
> I have 9 years experience with DG/ML at the Maestro level and am feeling quite crippled by this product. I hope to convince them somehow to move into DG/ML in order to get the quality they are accustomed to receiving from contracted digitizing services.
> 
> My two-cents worth.


Hm... I suspect you aren't doing something correct. I have been able to do everything you mention. Have you contacted them for support? You do realize that they are the same company as DG/ML and have all and more features.


----------



## pnewk42

Thanks for your response, joco.

I have been in contact with the support team. They were the ones that told me the recipe macros were bugged and they were planning on having that corrected with the next version. Just seems odd to me that this version has been out for over 2 years and that has not been addressed at least in a patch.

Yeah, I know it is made by Pulse. I guess it is the limited features here compared to those which I'm accustomed to having in the Maestro version of DG/ML. Have you ever worked in DG/ML or is the plugin the first digitizing software you've used?

The increments in the density and underlay settings are in a totally different unit of measurement as well. I'm used to working from a spi (stitches per inch) ratio vs the measurement displayed in the commands menu in Illustrator. What do you use as a reference for setting your properties if the recipes must be set manually?


----------



## pnewk42

Hi Joe - thanks for your feedback. I know this is a Pulse product but having used DG/ML at maestro level all these years, i'm a little out of my element in the plugin. Did you switch over to the plugin from a digitizing application? How do you compensate for the inoperative recipe settings? What is your point of reference in setting the underlay, density and pull comps? Support were the ones who confessed that the fabric settings were bugged and they were hoping to have them corrected in the next release. With the current version having been out for over 2 years now, I would have thought a bug like that would have been fixed via a patch at least. 

Any info you could share would be great. Thanks again.


----------



## digitizewedo

I have Maestro Version 14 and corel plugin , the main difference is the plugin is just that, its no full fledge digitizing system like Maestro is,.. You have to know how to use corel or adobe to all your design elements in that program and convert it . It equivalent to the Illustrator level of the Tajima software it was designed for screen printer whom wanted to embroider as well so there work from the silk screenign would all be kept in the same format I purchase my corel pluginfor $3500 out right which is only a portion of what my Maestro is worth, i paid over $14K for my program.


----------



## JAF

Frankie is correct. A screen printer, being familiar with a graphics program, could digitize with i2 because of the comfort level. I have i2 and Maestro 14. Maestro is my preferred digitize method of digitizing.


----------

